
Elasticsearch as a Time Series Data Store - sciurus
https://www.elastic.co/blog/elasticsearch-as-a-time-series-data-store
======
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10560635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10560635)

